# Anybody know what this is?



## plumber3214 (Jan 28, 2017)

Anybody know what this is? I came across this today on a water heater I was going to replace. The copper pipe that connects to this t-shaped valve was hot to the touch and goes up into the ceiling. It looks like it is connected to the water heater drain valve. How do you disconnect the hot water in that copper pipe?


----------



## plumber3214 (Jan 28, 2017)

Here are some more pics.It's the center (rheem) water heater in a closet that holds 2 other water heaters (one to the left and right of it). Here is also the model #


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Hot water recirc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

No offense but something doesn't sit right with me about you. Are you licensed, or legal in another way, to perform the work you are doing on your own? It seems to me that you shouldn't be doing these jobs on the side. It sounds like you need more training. The two w/h questions you've posted about, you should either know or you should be asking your Journeyman while on the job. Makes me wonder what code deficiencies you've missed on previous w/h changeouts because of lack of training.

If you are within your legal right to change out w/h's and just lack the experience, then my apologies. Since your intro is pretty vague, would you mind telling us a little more about your experience?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

chonkie said:


> No offense but something doesn't sit right with me about you. Are you licensed, or legal in another way, to perform the work you are doing on your own? It seems to me that you shouldn't be doing these jobs on the side. It sounds like you need more training. The two w/h questions you've posted about, you should either know or you should be asking your Journeyman while on the job. Makes me wonder what code deficiencies you've missed on previous w/h changeouts because of lack of training.
> 
> If you are within your legal right to change out w/h's and just lack the experience, then my apologies. Since your intro is pretty vague, would you mind telling us a little more about your experience?


It doesn't look like a side job, in the second picture you can see the company invoice book sitting on top of the water heater. In California, there's no plumbing education requirements. If you work for a company you can run solo service calls the day that you're hired.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> It doesn't look like a side job, in the second picture you can see the company invoice book sitting on top of the water heater. In California, there's no plumbing education requirements. If you work for a company you can run solo service calls the day that you're hired.


I was changing heaters, digging up mains, bathroom remods by myself with only two weeks of training when I worked for that shady company out in CA. I'm honestly ashamed of some of the stuff I did that I now know was so wrong.


----------



## MDservices (May 9, 2016)

It's a bit off topic but so much of the plumbing standards for PRODUCTS/MATERIALS used in plumbing is shaped by california. They're so strict and have been on the forefront in terms of ZERO LEAD and other products that California seems to have deemed unworthy and as we've noticed, soon the rest of the USA and Canada follows suit in the footsteps of california... at least this is my impression...

That being said, why are they so lax when it comes to skilled trades? It seems like such low standards to get into the trades. Am I missing something here? Am I just wrong? I'm just curious.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plumber3214 said:


> Anybody know what this is? I came across this today on a water heater I was going to replace. The copper pipe that connects to this t-shaped valve was hot to the touch and goes up into the ceiling. It looks like it is connected to the water heater drain valve. How do you disconnect the hot water in that copper pipe?


That's a natural gas line,stay the hell away from it:yes:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

California's weak spot is they let unqualified people work under a licenced Contractor. It is not supposed to be like that but it happens all of the time. You are asking a question a first year apprentice should know yet you are working on your own and they are charging journeymen wages for you. Shame on your contractor.

Mark


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry I'm with Chonkie on this. You should know what this system is, at least the basics.

Either you were not taught enough by your sponsor, or your not really in the business. If you are in the trades you need some serious training and should limit what you try to tackle.


----------



## plumber3214 (Jan 28, 2017)

chonkie said:


> If you are within your legal right to change out w/h's and just lack the experience, then my apologies.


This


----------



## plumber3214 (Jan 28, 2017)

GAN said:


> You should know what this system is, at least the basics.


I know now. :yes:


----------



## plumber3214 (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm assuming to drain the hot water in that re-circulation line, you just shut off the water to the water heater and drain the hose bib (that is connected to that brass tee that is connected to the water heater drain valve).


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

plumber3214 said:


> I'm assuming to drain the hot water in that re-circulation line, you just shut off the water to the water heater and drain the hose bib (that is connected to that brass tee that is connected to the water heater drain valve).


That line is the recirculating system. The loop should run through the home and then the hot water reenters the water heater. The hose bibb of course is for draining the water heater.

I'm guessing you are out in the Westlake Village area. All of those big homes out there likely have recirculating system. This really is basic stuff. If the contractor you are working for is not teaching you this stuff he is cheating you.

Mark


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I, like some others, am amazed at how lax Cali is with trade education requirements.

I agree with ToUtahNow, your boss is cheating you if he isn't training you on at least this basic stuff. Does your boss know that your basic knowledge base is seriously lacking? For many reasons, you really should ask him first when you have questions.

How many w/h's have you changed out before these last two you posted about? What did you mainly do in the past 2 yrs, since it obviously wasn't w/h related. There may be a few other things to do than just turning off the h20 and draining it. Ask your boss!

And yeah, I know this is a forum for helping fellow tradespersons and sharing knowledge, but I don't think anyone here really wants to do what your boss should be doing and train you.

Ask your boss!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

3 water heaters in series I guess?? 
No pans, no thermal expansion tank, but they are all
strapped firmly to the wall..... 

you know when you cut that recirc line you are gonna get a bath...:laughing:


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Call your boss... 

You need more training


----------



## loyale93 (Mar 6, 2017)

Master Mark said:


> 3 water heaters in series I guess??
> No pans, no thermal expansion tank, but they are all
> strapped firmly to the wall.....
> 
> you know when you cut that recirc line you are gonna get a bath...:laughing:


Hooray!

Been there, done that.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

loyale93 said:


> Hooray!
> 
> 
> 
> Been there, done that.




Unlicensed plumbing in the commonwealth of Massachusetts is a violation of Ma general chapter 142.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> you know when you cut that recirc line you are gonna get a bath...:laughing:


That's when shark bite ball valves come in handy...:laughing:


----------



## loyale93 (Mar 6, 2017)

plumbdrum said:


> Unlicensed plumbing in the commonwealth of Massachusetts is a violation of Ma general chapter 142.


Right on. Unlicensed plumbers are what causes problems and gives all plumbers a bad name!

Thanks!


----------



## MECH-MAN (Feb 11, 2017)

Huh? What? Me no understand question.
Tee shaped valve? what? I'm confused


----------

